# Hello from TKDFromDMV_Student



## TKDFromDMV_Student (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just registered today. I am 24 years old and returned to Tae Kwon Do after completing college.

Pleased to meet you all. I hope to get some sparring and general martial arts tips while I am here, and hopefully, I can contribute to the discussions on this site. 

Anyway, thanks for visiting and I hope to get along well with you guys.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 24, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 24, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 25, 2017)

They teach TKD at the DMV?


----------



## TKDFromDMV_Student (Mar 25, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> They teach TKD at the DMV?



Not the DMV where we get our drivers licences from.


----------



## Buka (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to Mt, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 25, 2017)

TKDFromDMV_Student said:


> Not the DMV where we get our drivers licences from.



It was a joke, man.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Glad you took the plunge and registered.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk! What style Tae-Kwondo do you train in?


----------

